# Northern Inuit Dog



## severnmiles (15 January 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone else have one of these?  I have a 12week old pup that I got just before Christmas, shes a nightmare at the moment and thinks its great fun to 'beat up' the terriers, they think she is some kind of woman!!


----------



## lordflynn (15 January 2006)

Is it the same breed as an Eskimo dog? If so, they're pretty specialised-are you going to work her?
Only have experience of huskies I'm afraid but they dont always get on with other breeds.


----------



## severnmiles (15 January 2006)

They are a wolf lookalike breed.  Huskies are lovely I'm a big fan and would love to get into the racing but what with the horses I don't have a great deal of spare time.  Do you work yours?  I may go and watch at Pembrey.


----------



## lordflynn (15 January 2006)

I dont have my own huskies. I used to work someone elses (3 winters) and thought very long and hard about getting a pair. I decided against it-I now have a beardie X and an Irish Setter and have just bought a horse so no time for huskies! I'm a big fan of the breed (Siberians) but they're so specialised!
Can you post some pics? It would be great to see her!


----------



## Fairynuff (15 January 2006)

Lock your hens up.Sorry, dont like them and their cousins.Bloody minded sods. Mairi. Ps, good luck.


----------



## severnmiles (15 January 2006)

My hens go quite wild when they see her, I think they think shes a grey fox or something!  Why do you not like them?


----------



## Enfys (15 January 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
  I may go and watch at Pembrey. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They have husky racing (whatever) at Pembrey? 

WHEN? 

We would definately go to see that, would make a change from being bored rigid watching skiing lessons!  *Scurries off to find a Pembrey site*


----------



## Cyrus (15 January 2006)

Inuits are cross breeds they are made up of a cross between an Alaskan Malamute, German Shepard and the Siberian Husky

They are as far as I am aware unable to be worked in any breed rallies such as SHCGB, BSHWA or AMWA 

A lot are being sold as wolf hybrids (which they are most certianly not) for high prices 

Parents aren`t health tested (hips scored and eye tested) and the breed can`t be registered 

I hope you didnt pay an extortionate amount for her


----------



## severnmiles (15 January 2006)

Saturday 4th and Sunday 5th Feb.  Its in the forest.


----------



## severnmiles (15 January 2006)

No malamute, husky or gsd have been introduced for ALONG time.  The breed group are trying to get recognition with KC, but I guess this may take time.  Yes some people were trying to sell them for thousands as wolf hybrids but many breeders make you sign a contract whereby you cannot sell the pup on to prevent this.  The Inuit dog is unable to work under the sibe accossiation but there are groups that will allow them to run in open classes.

Parents are hip scored e.t.c and before any bitch or dog are allowed to be bred from they are for want of a better word 'graded' so that the breeds standard remains high.


----------



## Cyrus (15 January 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
  I may go and watch at Pembrey. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They have husky racing (whatever) at Pembrey? 

WHEN? 

We would definately go to see that, would make a change from being bored rigid watching skiing lessons!  *Scurries off to find a Pembrey site* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Check out www.snopeak.com for all UK rallie dates there could be a few near you.....its great fun


----------



## Cyrus (16 January 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
No malamute, husky or gsd have been introduced for ALONG time.  The breed group are trying to get recognition with KC, but I guess this may take time.  Yes some people were trying to sell them for thousands as wolf hybrids but many breeders make you sign a contract whereby you cannot sell the pup on to prevent this.  The Inuit dog is unable to work under the sibe accossiation but there are groups that will allow them to run in open classes.

Parents are hip scored e.t.c and before any bitch or dog are allowed to be bred from they are for want of a better word 'graded' so that the breeds standard remains high. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You must be one of the lucky few whos breeder health tested their bitch and used a health tested sire unfortunately at the moment there is no mean score for hip testing so at the moment we do not know what is a good score and what is not

It will be a very longtime before the KC recognise them as a breed, if they ever do as the "breed" for which I use the term loosely has a very poor standard with bitches and dogs having a minimum hight and no upper hight level.
Also if you look at pictures of the "breed" you see no certian "type" amongst them 

Some breeders are taking this breed seriously most are not and the KC will not start to think about recognising them as a breed until more health tests are done and breeders are stricter concerning selecting breeding stock to try and get the dogs to breed to type IMO these will always just be cross breeds with a fancy name

This breed was bred for its looks and looks alone breeding crossbreeds for their looks alone is wrong

Also the people who started this breed are now calling them two different names the Northern Inuit and the Utonagon why have one breed with two different names who are both trying to get them recognised seperatly as a KC breed


----------



## Enfys (16 January 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Saturday 4th and Sunday 5th Feb.  Its in the forest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thankyou, but just my luck, I have to be in London that weekend!


----------



## severnmiles (16 January 2006)

The Utonagon is not the same as the Northern Inuit.  A Utonagon has collie in it.  

Whether the KC recognise them as a breed or not is not the be all and end all as they are growing in popularity and draw alot of attention which is great for the breed.


----------



## Cyrus (21 January 2006)

A breed artical in "Our Dogs" states that the Utonagon is A malamute, Husky and GSD and contains no collie

This breed is mostly growing in popularity through puppy farmers who sell them on as wolves or wolve crosses so idiots will buy them thinking they are hard walking round with a wolf on the end of their lead and they pay stupid prices for them :banghead:


----------



## Onyxia (24 January 2006)

have to agree with you on this one.sad for breeders who are breeding responsably and working towards recognition but i dont belive they will get it simply because of the amount sold through puppy farms.can never understand the macho "well hard " dog fetish-my OH doesnt want me to buy a girlie looking dog (seems to mean anything with a long coat!) so we will be going for one of the "hard" dogs, but OH understands its a family pet, same as any other breed.
conformation, health and temprement(not necessrally in that order) are what need to be breed for, not the look.


----------



## KJI_Lover (24 January 2006)

Is this a dog for Northern chavs?


----------



## houndly (28 January 2006)

The people I share a cottage with, have got one. He is lovely but very boisterous. He is just over 1 year old.
My one dog plays with him but he is just too much for the other as he constantly barges into him.
He appears quite intelligent and goes to dog training classes. I think he would be very hard to manage if he didnt have training.
He also appears to have a strong hunting instinct and has stalked and caught little birds in the paddocks.
He isnt my cup of tea, but then, each to his own.

Btw, there is a growing sport called canicross where the owner runs with the dog, the husky types are doing very well in that. It can be competed in just for fun, or competitively.
Here is a link to their website:
http://www.cookhosting.co.uk/mysharedaccounts/dogsports/cc_index.htm


----------



## Sansorrella (28 January 2006)

I am a Northern Inuit Breeder and chairperson of the NI Society.   I can assure everyone that there are no 'puppy farmers' among the Societies approved breeders - therefore if there is anyone out their puppy farming then the puppies will NOT have the correct paperwork.   Northern Inuits are registered with the NI Society and we have a database where we have more detailed records and information than the KC requires.   I am in constant communication with the KC and it WILL only be a matter of time before we are recognised.    There is a distinct type now and the approved breeders are only breeding from the very best and from this year ALL breeding stock will have to be health checked and conform to certain criteria before being allowed to be bred from.    They are NOT bred purely for their wolfy looks - temperament is very important.    They are very affectionate dogs, very intelligent but are not a novice owners dog - they do need early socialisation and training and providing an owner is prepared to put in the ground work they will have a very obedient dog that is a pleasure to own and the envy of all.   Unlike Huskies Northern Inuits can and must be let off lead and they do recall.  Although very boisterous in play they are not aggressive and get on with all dogs, usually submitting when challenged.  They are not a guarding breed.  The breed was started over 18 years ago, when the original dogs were a mix of Inuit type dogs, Sibes and Mals with GSD put in to make them trainable.    For many many years now there has been a sufficiently large genepool to allow NI to be bred stictly to NI - in fact we do not allow the crossing of NI with any other breed of dog.    They are not the same as Utonagans, although the early Utes were NIs - the Utes added collie, akita, belgian shepherd and other breeds and what they have now is different in appearance and behaviour to a NI - they are very nice dogs but definitely NOT the same as a NI.
Can I suggest that anyone interested in actually meeting some of these dogs or owning one gets in touch with the Society or myself and learns the facts about the breed, instead of listening to the ramblings of people who don't know what they are talking about.    I welcome visitors and can talk for hours about the merits (and downfalls) of the breed.    We will be having a stand once again at All About Dogs in Brentwood in May - we were very popular last year and had more visitors than any of the other breeds.    Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## severnmiles (28 January 2006)

Cyrus, I really don't think you should bad mouth the breed when you nothing about it.

I bought my pup from a reputable breeder, shes intelligent, has a lovely temperment, is fairly easy to train and very beautiful if a little(maybe alot!) mischevious, I woudn't change her for the world.

Utonagons do have other breeds in them and if you took the time to look at some of them compared with the Northern Inuit dogs then you would see they are very different.

I have not heard of any puppy farms selling Northern Inuit dogs.  I don't think it goes on.


----------



## Tia (28 January 2006)

So nice to read a piece from someone who has actual facts and knowledge about this breed.  Good luck with achieving your KC status - the breed sounds lovely.


----------



## olakhotainuits (28 January 2006)

good on ya sansorrella.  i too, breed Northern Inuit dogs andam so sick and tired of people bad mouthing this breed,especially those who know absolutely nothing about them.  all dogs started out as cross-breeds so whats the difference.  As sansorrella has already said, they are not a breed for the novice owner and need a firm hand, but they are very intelligent and incredibly affectionate, their only down side is that they are really not any good as a guard dog as they would let any prospective burglar in and probably help them carry out the swag.  so please, stop dissing our dogs and get more info before you have something more to say.


----------



## merlindex (28 January 2006)

I have a NI, now coming up to 4 years old, I didn't get her to pretend she was a wolf or any of that other nonsense, I had previously had GSD and Boxers and would now be hard pushed to have anything but another NI, she is big and bouncy but has the most fantastic temperament ever and is a saint with by one year old daughter and fab around the horses.  She does go hunting but that is her only fault, don't knock them til you've lived with them, once you have lived with them you wouldn't swap them anyway


----------



## Onyxia (28 January 2006)

If there is money to be made then they are being bred at puppy farms-end of story.I have seen adverts from puppy farms  selling these dogs, so they are being "farmed".
Any dog that has a wolf look will be wanted by owners looking for something "hard" to brag to their friends about- this has happend with every breed over the years, and the NI dog will be no exception.this is not "dissing" the breed at all-it is simpley a sad truth.any dog raised in violence will become a danger,and given the way these dogs look they will be a target for this type of owner.
To any responsable breeders reading and hoping for KC recognition-good luck.TBH i cant see it happening but if you keep up the good work maybe it will.


----------



## Sansorrella (28 January 2006)

anima - I would be interested to have any info you may have regarding puppy farmers - as I said previously no approved breeder 'puppy farms' and if this is going on then the pups don't have paperwork - sadly this goes on in any breed.   However, if you do have factual evidence I would appreciate it as we would like to stop any such irresponsible breeding which will get our lovely breed a bad name.   You can find my email address in my profile.


----------



## Sansorrella (28 January 2006)

There is a puppy farmer in Wales selling wolf type dogs - but these are Utonagans, not NI.   This is probably who you have seen advertising - but I agree this does neither breed any good whatsoever.

I have seen pics of the puppies she is producing and basically they are appalling examples of any breed.


----------



## houndly (28 January 2006)

Are any of you NI breeders/owners from Weston-Super-Mare area? I was down there last year on the beach with a couple of hounds when a guy came up with his NI and we chatted for a bit about the breed. 
Regarding breeding/puppy farming...surely there is nothing to stop someone people buying 2 with papers from different sources for breeding purposes. Or are you able to control it somehow?
When the folk I live with went to buy their pup, the breeder obviously thought a lot of his dogs but there are so many people out there who want to make a fast buck. I am not implying that is happening with NI breeders but in the future , who knows?
The people here with the NI....at first they thought of getting a dalmation and rang up about one in the paper. The breeder (yes, from Wales) arranged to meet them in a motorway service area. Other buyers turned up too. They had pups from 2 litters, one of the litters wasnt theirs even!! There were no questions asked about the type of homes they were going to - they were so obviously only interested in offloading the pups.
I guess as I am a little bit involved with homing rescue dogs, I am used to the idea of dogs being homechecked and neutered. Sadly there are many pedigrees in rescues that were totally inappropriately homed.
Anyway, enough of that..............
Why not start a thread in the pictures section to show off your NI's? I have some great pics here of my friends NI


----------



## Shadowlands (28 January 2006)

Hi, Another Northern Inuit breeder/owned by rather than owner of.
This breed of dog may look like a wolf but are far from being a wolf. Mine are great with our 7 cats although they are scared of my ponies cause my ponies don't like dogs very much. They keep well away from them although one of my bitches really likes horses, but then she also likes eating horse poo aswell as rolling in it! lol 
They are great dogs to own and they really get under your skin once you have one and you then notice that they are more part of your family and your best friend in the world than just your pet dog. They understand more than most breeds, mine really fussed over me while pregnant. Always making me sit down and rest and bringing me prezzies to cheer me up, eyes all melty with 'here you go, my toy will cheer you up mum, it cheers me up chewing it!'


----------



## Cyrus (29 January 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Cyrus, I really don't think you should bad mouth the breed when you nothing about it.

I bought my pup from a reputable breeder, shes intelligent, has a lovely temperment, is fairly easy to train and very beautiful if a little(maybe alot!) mischevious, I woudn't change her for the world.

Utonagons do have other breeds in them and if you took the time to look at some of them compared with the Northern Inuit dogs then you would see they are very different.

I have not heard of any puppy farms selling Northern Inuit dogs.  I don't think it goes on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am not bad mouthing the breed I have met a few NI and find them very likeable dogs in not one post have I stated that I do not like this breed 

I in fact researched into them as a breed I was looking into bringing into my family but found the siberian husky to be much more to my taste so yes I do know a good deal about the breed

I am going on facts presented by articles and websites in which they state that these dogs have the same breeds crossed in them the article in the 2005 "our dogs" annual being the most recent 

Sansorrella I am very glad more and more breeders are breeding to a type and that more and more are being health tested this will definately go a long way towards becoming recognised by the KC to which I also wish you the very best of luck
Unfortunately like with any breed there are a lot of unscrupulous breeders out there breeding these dogs and are advertising them as being "wolf dogs" and some being "wolf crosses" unfortunately these adverts are in the places where most people looking for a family pet will look at first for a pup, the free ads and recently e-pupz and these type of adverts are catching these eyes as most think they will look hard walking their "wolf dogs"
I am sure like myself you would wish these type of dogs to be bred properly and not have below par and substandard dogs promoting the breed and unless people know where to look for a good standard and health checked dog this will continue to happen.

I would also state you should update your breed standard page on your society site as this is where many of the none KC status believers are getting their information and currently it makes the breed look to have no certian type at all


----------



## Sansorrella (29 January 2006)

Hi Houndly - what you describe is typical of a puppy farmer.  No one in their right mind should buy a puppy from anyone willing to meet them on the road!     Any potential owner should visit the premises where the puppies are and see them at least with the mother (as many breeders don't own the stud dog).    As well as the potential owners being vetted the breeder should be vetted too!    Anyone can buy a dog or bitch with papers, but if they breed NI even if they have papers for the adults they must register the puppies with the society to get paperwork for the puppies, so anything being sold without paperwork is not a registered NI and should be avoided as it is more than likely not a genuine NI.     We will sort some pics out over the weekend and will put some on so people can see what we are talking about.  Thank you for that suggestion.


----------



## chicopops (29 January 2006)

As someone very involved in the eventing world, and also the owner of two beautiful Northern Inuit dogs, I would suggest that if you are on the circuit this season you come to meet my boys. I will be taking them with me to most of the events we go to and I can assure everyone that they are the softest dogs you ever will meet. They love everyone and certainly dont wear studded collars. I would also like to add that I certainly didnt get them to make me look " hard ". They are just stunning looking dogs, well behaved, if a little lively, and a joy to own. I took them to the boxing day meet where they were sandwiched in amongst hundreds of people, hounds, dogs, horses etc and they were 100% reliable with everything and everyone even though they had never seen anything like it in their lives so far. I have been really lucky in that so far, we havent met anyone prejudiced against them. Most people just ask what they are and tell us what wonderful dogs thay are. So if you see us at Stilemans ot Tweseldown or any of the events that follow, come and say hello to them. They will be thrilled. And dont make up your minds about this  breed until you have met some of them and seen what a joy they are to own.


----------



## severnmiles (29 January 2006)

Chicopops, are you going to Badminton?  If you are, are you taking your NI's?  I'll hopefully take Skye, but I doubt if we will attempt the 'pedigree chum challenge' just yet!! 

I've taken my pup to a couple of meets, shes very shy at the moment though, totally different to what shes like at home.  Although right now shes fast asleep curled up by the rayburn, looking as though butter wouldn't melt... 

I'd love to see yours if you are at Badminton.


----------



## chicopops (29 January 2006)

Not sure about Badminton yet.. but will let u know if we are. Mostly south east events . 
Maybe Burnham Market..waiting til we see how our horse goes early on. He is novice at the moment but should upgrade this season. 
Would be great to get together with other NI's though. The meet really surprised me as it was all totally new to my pups, but they didnt care who pushed past, stroked them... the hounds passed right in front of their noses, the horses were about two foot away , children were all over them and they just licked everyone and even had a pro hunting sticker stuck on their heads !! lol


----------



## Onyxia (29 January 2006)

unfortunatly no i dont. a few months back i found some ads in free ads papers and passed the info and the pages in question onto nthe RSPCA, nothing been done as yet to my knowledge- another "its got food and shelter we are not doing anything " situation.

im curious how you manage to avoid giving papers to dogs- the KC cant.any pure breed dog is entitled to have its papers, so how do you decide which dogs do and do not get them??when we sell animals we have no garentee that they are going to good hames-all we can do is ask the right questions and hope for the best.
dont misunderstand me, im not against these dogs, just dont think they are at KC recognition standard yet.


----------



## Sansorrella (29 January 2006)

The KC do refuse to give registration to litters in certain circumstances regardless of whether both parents are KC registered and we are no different - if a breeder does not follow our code of practice (which is very similar to that of the KC) then we will not register a litter.   If we have proof that a breeder is using bad breeding practices, is misleading a potential buyer, or is breeding in a way that is harmful to the bitch, then they will be banned from the Society and no more litters will be registered.

Anima - You have said that you do not think our breed is at KC recognition standard yet - it is not clear what you mean by this but  I beg to differ.   We are trying to regulate what is being bred so that the breed improves with every litter born.   We have done extremely well in developing the breed over the last 18 years and the puppies being born now are very much of a type.   I also have GSD's, bred by different breeders, and the difference in each is very noticeable - yet these are KC registered and have been an established breed for very much longer than the NI.

Yes, I do get enquiries about puppies from the 'hard macho poser' types - but I can assure you they don't get one of MY puppies.   I vet my new owners very carefully and if I don't think they are capable of coping with one of these dogs or want them for the wrong reasons, then they are sent away empty handed.   I do stress that these dogs cannot be left alone as they are pack orientated and need company (human or canine) 24/7.   They are very strong willed and need a confident owner to handle them - otherwise they will take advantage and walk all over you.    

I'm not furtunate enough to have my own horse but we do have a New Forest pony and an ex racehorse as a 'time share' and my NIs get on very well with the horses and love galloping alongside them.    They are very versatile dogs and are able to do all the jobs that other 'specialised' breeds do - there are some being trained in search and rescue at the moment and we are watching their progress with interest.

With a population approaching 2,000 the Northern Inuit is here to stay.   As all NI owners will know, you can't go for a walk without drawing attention and being stopped by people admiring the dogs and asking questions about them.  The more exposure the breed gets and the more it is brought to the attention of doglovers world wide - the faster its popularity grows.

Thank you everyone who has sent me such complimentary personal messages - they are appreciated.


----------



## Cyrus (29 January 2006)

So is there a difference between the British Inuit and the Northern Inuit?


----------



## severnmiles (29 January 2006)

I too have two GSD's and the two of them are very different, one if very tall and big built, black and tan in colour and very 'german' having the longer muzzle e.t.c and the other is about 3inches shorter, has a short muzzle and is very light in bone.


----------



## Sansorrella (29 January 2006)

Hi severnmiles:   One of my GSDs is very tall and skinny - standard coat black and tan - she is very athletic and excels at agility.   My other is a red sable longcoat - very heavily built.   When I take them out separately everyone knows they are each GSDs but when I take them out together people ask me which is the 'real' GSD.


----------



## Sansorrella (29 January 2006)

Cyrus - the difference between a Northern Inuit and a British Inuit is that the British Inuits are bred by people who were expelled from the Northern Inuit Society for bad breeding practices and duping people.  They were crossing NI with GSD and Czech Wolfdogs and selling them as NI with falsified paperwork.

We can't stop them crossing their dogs but we can stop them selling them as NI.    They are illegal crosses, since Czech Wolfdogs need DWA licences, and are nothing to do with us.


----------



## Cyrus (29 January 2006)

Thank you Sansorella its just I found two adverts for you advertising these dogs as wolf-a-likes but one breeder claims them to be British Inuits and the other Northern


----------



## Thistlenook (29 January 2006)

I too have a Northen Inuit. named Jim Brown. I had my crossbreed first . a GSD crossed with a Husky. This was an accidentak breeding but I did see the Sire and the Dam also the conditions that the dogs were brought up in. What struck me most about her was the House was filled with love Shanook , my crossbreed was clingy and I wanted a buddy for her . Temperament was the priority. I visited many kennels. eg. Malamute and the Northern Breeds. I fell in love with the Northern Inuit ....temperament for my Shanook. This is noy to say that the other temperaments of the other Northern Breeds are wrong but the NI temperament suited my needs best . My dogs are both now aged 2 . They have passed The Kennel Club Good Citizen Gold Awards. I must say that my NI was slightly more trainable and more intelligent than my Crossbreed .  I did do my homework before committing  to buy a Northern Inuit . All that rubbish on the WEB is there ..for all breeds. I did see also the Sire and Dam of my Northern Inuit  and asked millions of questions. We have a Yahoo group so if anyone has any Questions about The Northern Inuit they are free to ask. 
As for looking "Wolfy"  Jim Brown was a little grey bundle when I collected him in England and had no Idea or any preconceived ideas as to how he would look. That didnt matter to me at the time. As the tears have gone by and I have become more involved with The Northern Inuit Society and am now a Junior Comittee Member , mainly trying to let people see my Northern Inuit before they are committing to buy. I have had many breeds of dogs in the past but my favoutite is the N.I . That is why I am getting another in April and another 9 months or so later. I am smitten . 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They are not without fault as is any other breed . They can be a bit clumsy and a bit boisterous in play. That is why they need  a long hared dog to play with when playfighting. That is not to say I do not like any other breeds..I do   . Please Take a look at my Website in my Profile  web page


----------



## Thistlenook (29 January 2006)

Typed im my webpage wrong 

http://www.myinuitdog.co.uk


----------



## Bess (29 January 2006)

What a really lovely site, gorgeous dog, Jim Brown 1 year old looks really wise and noble.


----------



## Cyrus (29 January 2006)

Jim Brown is lovely Mags and I love your site am really going to have to set one up myself

It is nice to hear some proper information on the breed as I have said before have read so much bad press before about them that I couldnt see how they would ever be KC accepted


----------



## Thistlenook (29 January 2006)

Thanks Cyrus and Bess. Cyrus ? I started with www.freewebs.com and it is free if you don't need much space . I opted for the premium service , then I did dot co it. 
Its great for your pets and most of all is easy to do . Like write text...inset pic etc . That was easy for me . 
Please make one . That is a Huskyhound you have is it not ? Tell me all about that I am curious 
Night All


----------



## myschievous (3 February 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Is this a dog for Northern chavs? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm personally I don't know of any 'Chavs' owning Northern Inuit Dogs...I'm not a chav! Thanks

Anyone can see my two N.I.D's here if they like  
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://kodyandkeena.atspace.com


----------



## horsemadd (24 June 2006)

Please dont judge the northern Inuit breed so harshly. Northern Inuits are kind and loyal dogs. I know this because I have two wonderful Northern Inuit dogs. My dogs are healthy and happy. Both are brilliant with my horse and my chickens, cats and rabbits. They can be destructive breed if left on there own (without canine or human company), but the excellent temperament that they have MORE then makes up for it.
I feel proud to be a Northern Inuit owner, PLEASE dont try and judge a breed that you dont know. Visit my website about my dogs www.northerninuitdog.co.uk.   Yes the northern Inuit dog might look like a wolf, but they are a big kind and loving dogs that deserve respect like any other breed. Louise x


----------



## robert1 (11 September 2006)

Hello
My husband and I are looking to buy a Northern Inuit dog.  We have been to view this breed at a breeder called Shoshone Kennels near Crediton in Devon.  Have you any information, good or bad on this breeder as we want to make sure we are purchasing a well bred dog.
We would appreciate any advice you may be able to offer us. Thank you for your time.


----------



## emmablatch (30 September 2006)

I have specifically joined this forum because I wanted to contact Northern Inuits owners/breeders, as there is someone local to me giving this new breed a bad name and I felt you should be warned about this.

This person is breeding them and crossing them with huskys and malamutes. The ones I saw today just looked like painfully thin malamutes rather than what is shown on the above peoples web page.

Emma


----------



## tanithji (9 February 2007)

Hello!
Would anyone in this forum know of a registered Northern Inuit breeder who might be willing to arrange to ship to Canada?  Living in Canada, it is a bit difficult for me to drive over to my nearest breeder!  From the pictures, websites, and stories I have seen online, I have fallen in love with this versatile breed!  I wanted a Siberian, but was worried about the off-leash problems with a Sibe, since I like to ride horses, hike, and go jogging, all of which could be difficult with a long leash attached to me.

Anyway, I could gush for hours about dogs, and Northern Inuit dogs, and all kinds of things, but what I'd really like to know is how to get one in Canada!  It would be for pet purposes only, not breeding, and would be spayed/neutered as soon as it is healthy for the pup in order to avoid such a thing from happening.  I know a little bit about animal import customs in Canada if that helps any.

Thanks!  
----------------------------
Amaria


----------



## phillipa (13 April 2008)

hi all i also own 2 northan inuits they are a great breed of dog


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 April 2008)

I'm confused by this post (nothing new there I suppose 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).  I thought you bred Inuits  Severnmiles,  or is that the British ones as opposed to Northern?  I remember you posted pictures of a gorgeous litter of pups a while ago, and used to have a picture of an Inuit in your sig.  Or am I thinking of someone totally different


----------



## GinaB (14 April 2008)

This post was originally started in 2006 MM 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 That's maybe were the confusion comes from. Severnmiles did breed a lovely litter of pups


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 April 2008)

Thank you for pointing that out, that'll teach me to look at the date of posts 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  At least I'm not imagining those puppies, thought I was totally losing the plot


----------



## kcbee (10 August 2008)

My inuit is comming up to be a year and she lives with 2 jr`s, she does annoy them even when they bite her she doesn`t care but they do get on very well, they have learnt that if they stand underneath her she cn`t get them. <font color="blue">  </font>


----------

